# sears suburban 12



## Claytoncrum123 (Apr 5, 2013)

Just finishing my restoration on my sears suburban 12 and wans wanting some info on how to give my engine a tune up to make sure its going tonrun good. Any tips??


----------



## kaylkameron (Sep 8, 2014)

If I was you I'd just take the air filter off check probably put a new one on. Get a new spark plug and gap to .030 probably (that's what my st16 is).Change oil and rear transaxle oil both Sae 30. Maybe clean carb a little and itll run great.


----------

